# Ducks ? Seriously ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My husband is getting , oh IDK , like twenty or so Appleyard (sp) ducks !
Then , lambs........:slapfloor:

Anybody have any of these ducks and can tell me something really really cute about them ?

Anybody 

Then there is the lambs......:GAAH::crazy::doh:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

lambs are adorable! I love my two lambies and their mothers.

Ducks, we'll I'd only go with a quiter duck like muscovy. I had mallards a few years ago and they were the loudest birds I'd ever met. Maybe these are a quieter duck? lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Reading Holderread's site, they sound like a good one but I have never owned any.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like Appleyard ducks  Though I like most of them


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What's the matter with that? If someone in my family brought home a bunch of ducks and lambs I would be like, "Wooo, yeah! Paradise!" lol.
I've never had appleyards. I have 3 Muscovies and I love them - they are so cute and entertaining. My sister is getting some Welsh harlequins from Holderread for her birthday. (Shhhh!)


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

these are my ducks but I have no idea what kind they are. lol


----------

